# Epson printer lights all blinking



## airolg (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi..hope someone can help. My Epson Color Stylus 740 has stopped printing and all red lights plus the green power light are blinking. I had a slight paper jam and ejected it and then I couldn't get the cartridges to move to the "change cartridge position" so that I could change the color cartridge. I can't do a nozzle check nor a test page...the paper won't move down. The only activity that can be performed is the on and off. When the power button is pressed "on" the cartridge moves across the carriage and back. Is my printer dead, or can some magician come up with a solution? Please let me know one way or the other...Thanks, 
airolg

I have Windows ME
Connect by Optimum cable
Internet Explorer 6 SP 1


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

According to page 149 of the manual (just downloaded a copy to look) it means that either there is something jamming the printer or that the printer has an internal error (hardware fault)

The first option would be fixable by you, the second means it's toast.


----------



## airolg (Jul 4, 2003)

kiwiguy said:


> According to page 149 of the manual (just downloaded a copy to look) it means that either there is something jamming the printer or that the printer has an internal error (hardware fault)
> 
> The first option would be fixable by you, the second means it's toast.


Thanks kiwiguy for your prompt response. I have gotten a response from Epson and they want me to first:
1) Power the printer off. 
2) Hold down the PAPER (LOAD/EJECT) button down and power the printer ON. 
3) Continue to hold the PAPER (LOAD/EJECT) button down for five full 
seconds. 
4) The printer will grab a piece of paper and print a pattern displaying a 
number and a nozzle pattern with black & color.

If the pattern prints, the printer is physically functioning correctly. 
Please follow the instructions below to remove and reinstall the printer to 
your computer.
________
Of course, I can't that going. I then proceeded with the second set of instructions
which were:
____________________
USB PRINTER DRIVER REMOVAL

1) Turn the power off and disconnect the USB cord for your printer. 
2) Click on START, SETTINGS, go to CONTROL PANEL and double-click on 
ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS. 
3) In the ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS list, select EPSON PRINTER SOFTWARE and then 
click on ADD/REMOVE. Follow the prompts to uninstall. 
4) Look for an entry that reads EPSON STATUS MONITOR. If you do not see 
this entry, please go to the USB DEVICE REMOVAL section below. Otherwise, 
go to the next step. 
5) Select EPSON STATUS MONITOR and then click on ADD/REMOVE. Follow the 
prompts to uninstall.
_____________________________
But it is not my day..my computer stated "No printer or utility can de deleted". 
So,without continuing with their further instructions, I called it a day today and emailed Epson once more with my results so far. But, I tend to agree with you...and since I don't see anything jammed in the printer, I guess my 740 has served its usefulness and it is time for a new printer. Any suggestions???? I want to be able to use generic cartridges and I understand you can't do so with some of the printers nowadays!
Thanks again... I'll post my results....


----------

